# Feds Order Apple & Google To Give Names Of 10,000+ Users Of A Gun Scope App



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Clear violation of the 2nd and the 4th amendments, but I guess all is good. I saw this app in action on American Rifleman on Out Door Channel. Pretty cool stuff.



> According to a court order filed by the Department of Justice (DOJ) on 5 September, investigators want information on users of Obsidian 4, a tool used to control rifle scopes made by night vision specialist American Technologies Network Corp. The app allows gun owners to get a live stream, take video and calibrate their gun scope from an Android or iPhone device. According to the Google Play page for Obsidian 4, it has more than 10,000 downloads. Apple doesn't provide download numbers, so it's unclear how many iPhone owners have been swept up in this latest government data grab.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/09/06/exclusive-feds-order-apple-and-google-to-hand-over-names-of-10000-users-of-a-gun-scope-app/#564133386135


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is exactly what comes from "Red Flag Laws". Who doesn't see this ending badly for the sheeple?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The incompetence of the Federal goverment is pretty hard to overestimate.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The incompetence of the Federal goverment is pretty hard to overestimate.


C'mon bigwheel, . . . tell us how you really feel.

You missed:

non-competence, . . . mis-competence, . . . mal-competence, . . . un-competence, . . . and zero competence.

Was that an oversight, or did you figure incompetence would cover it all? :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> C'mon bigwheel, . . . tell us how you really feel.
> 
> You missed:
> 
> ...


Is there such a thing as 'less-than-zero competence'? If so, you will have described our gubbamint perfectly.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Everyone in America should download that app..Just to see the reaction


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one of those times I might agree with the government. read it on the face of it they have good reason and could make a case for needing it. Except after seeing what the FBI and other government agency have been up to how can we trust their claims.
How could anyone trust them to not misuse the information. From what we have seen the last few years we could make a safe bet it would be made public by leaks aimed at people that have done nothing wrong .


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

The US is looking into illegal exports of ATN’s scope, though the company itself isn’t under investigation, according to the order. As part of that, investigators are looking for a quick way to find out where the app is in use, as that will likely indicate where the hardware has been shipped. ICE has repeatedly intercepted illegal shipments of the scope several times.

I fully agree that while the government may see this information as an easy way to track illegal shipments of this NV equipment out of the country ICE and the ATF do not have legal grounds to request this information.


----------

